# And Now 'Peak' Cereal Grains



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Already the symptoms of the coming food shortage are detectable. The International Monetary Fund recorded a 23 per cent rise in world food prices during the last 18 months. 

More...


----------

